# heat transfer paper shops in london



## babyghost (Nov 23, 2006)

heyya all !

I am looking for good heat transfer papers and just wondering if anyone know of any good shops in uk pleaz ? Also do they really peel off as some people suggest after few washes ? Basically I cant afford screen printing at the mo and trying to have a go at it with the heat transfers using an iron. any tips from the experts are greatly appreciated.
cheers all.
lov
babyghost


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to look into buying the inkjet transfer paper from the US. 

There is JetFlex at imprintables.com and IronAll at newmilfordphoto.com which are reported to be top quality inkjet transfer paper.

It will only work with white/light garments, but it should get you started.

If you're making the t-shirts to sell to others, I don't know if you're going to be able to get the quality needed from a home iron.


----------



## babyghost (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi thanks for your reply. will keep an eye out about the site you mentioned.
cheers and thanx a bunch.
babyghost


----------



## renwick (May 16, 2006)

hi try xpress,they have some really good paper


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

You can also try forever promotions in UK, Forever Promotions Uk Tel: 01924871246 transfer_papers


----------

